# Need to buy speakers with Digital input (s/pdif) support



## WhizKID (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am really a n00b when it comes to speakers and audio gear in general. I have an Xbox One and my old desktop. Currently I use the standard Xbox One headset for the Xbox and a Microsoft chat headset for my PC. While, this is good for gaming I find it increasingly frustrating to watch movies with the headset on and want to shift to a more open entertainment environment with speakers (which also helps if there are others with me in the room to watch).

The XB1 supports only digital audio output via S/PDIF or HDMI (currently connected to my monitor using HDMI->DVI cale). So I would prefer to use the S/PDIF for the speakers and would like it to also have audio input from my PC (aux).
My budget isn't out of the world and I would like if it fits within 5k INR. I don't mind 2.1 output as well. 


So my *requirements*:

Digital input
Analog input
Budget: 5k
No constraint on 2.1/5.1
Remote is optional (but welcome )


Only that the speaker quality be decent enough and support my devices. Please help for the same. Thanks!


----------



## WhizKID (Oct 7, 2015)

Any help guys??


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 16, 2015)

1)The Cheapest good quality speakers i found during my research couple of months back was this Edifier C2XD- Edifier International C2X 2.1 Computer Speaker System.But it exceeds you budget . 
2)Another option is you get a digital to analogue converter and hook up any speakers with Aux input.But do remember cheaper DACs does not support Dolby surround sound and neither 5.1 channel.
3)If you have a friend in the USA you can get soundbars with optical input.


----------

